# Zwei Kabelenden verbinden



## Teebow (7 Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

hat oder kennt einer von euch ein Handliches Gerät womit man zwei Kabelenden miteinander 
verbinden kann. Also Kupfer an Kupfer, Stoß an Stoß.

Hintergrund ist, dass wir in einer Kabelfertigung an das leere Kabel ein neues dran schweißen 
wollen ohne das das in unserer Anlage hängen bleibt.

MfG, Teebow


----------



## Blockmove (7 Dezember 2020)

Ich kenne Ultraschallschweissen als Verbindungstechnik für Kupfer.
Allerdings nicht unbedingt Stoß an Stoß


----------



## Teebow (7 Dezember 2020)

Danke, dass bringt uns auf jeden Fall einen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Dezember 2020)

Je nach Fertigung kann man eine Ader so verschweissen, dass es zu keinem Ausschuß führt.
Bei manchem Kabelhersteller kannst du bei Trommelware angeben, ob du geschweißte Adern akzeptierst.


----------



## Teebow (7 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Je nach Fertigung kann man eine Ader so verschweissen, dass es zu keinem Ausschuß führt.
> Bei manchem Kabelhersteller kannst du bei Trommelware angeben, ob du geschweißte Adern akzeptierst.



Das wäre ja noch besser da unsere Produktion dann komplett ohne Stillstand auskommen würde. 
Tausend Dank!


----------



## 021aet04 (24 Dezember 2020)

Um welche Drahtstärke handelt es sich?
Eindrähtig oder Litzen?

Wir verwenden in der Firma das Kaltschweißverfahren. Das sind spezielle Zangen bei denen der Draht einfach zusammengeschoben wird.
Habe auf die Schnelle diese Zangen gefunden. Je nach Drahtstärke gibt es verschiedene Einsätze.
https://german.alibaba.com/product-...r-cold-pressure-welding-device-831736085.html

Geht bei Litzen natürlich nicht.

Bei stärkeren Adern (>1mm) wird die Ader glühend gemacht (mit Strom) und mit einem speziellen Lötdraht (wir verwenden aber ein Bandmateriel das heruntergeschnitten wird) gelötet.
Was das für ein Material ist weiß ich nicht. Anschließend wird noch geglüht, damit das Cu wieder weich ist.

Bei dem angelieferten Material (>5mm) wird das Cu aufgeglüht und mit Druck (hydraulisch) zusammengedrückt und so verschweißt.

Die Schweißmaschinen schauen aus wie in diesem Link https://www.expometals.net/de-de/ne...f-der-wire-south-america-die-exponate-id10768
Von der Größe kommen die zu Unseren hin. Die Größere mit dem Schleifmotor ist für die >5mm und die kleinere ist für Drähte >1mm. Unsere sind aber viel älter. Fabrikat von unseren weiß ich jetzt nicht auswendig.

Unsere Anlagen müssen nicht angehalten werden (bei denen geschweißt wird).

MfG Hannes


----------

